# Finished accomplishments?



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

There's a thread in the subwoofer section for finished projects - why not here? 

I'd like to see what guys here have done, because I've looked through the mission accomplished section of that other audio forum, other places atleast 4 times but never seen many finished threads here. 

Lets see em.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

So this was one of the five threads you had to create in order to be eligable to win an SDX-10?


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't think I can be in that anyways - so it might be, might not. But I'd like to see what shack members have made? You sound offended..


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

I like this idea. Didn't know where to post my latest project and it will just get lost into oblivion in due time so why not a DIY Speaker Gallery?


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

mgboy said:


> I don't think I can be in that anyways - so it might be, might not. But I'd like to see what shack members have made? You sound offended..


Nope, not offended at all. Just had me thinking of threads I could make, but I don't think I'll have enough posts to be eligable. Oh well. Too bad I don't have anything to contribute to this thread. I've modified a CV center channel. Next up will be LLT enclosures for me SDX15's and then new mains.


----------

